# Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?



## Leihwagenmafia (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

war jemand von Euch in letzter Zeit mal mit den Kuttern von Laboe aus rausgefahren ?

Ich war zuletzt im November 2011 dort. Zu unserem verwundern wurde nur mit Wattwurm auf Plattfisch geangelt, weil wohl kein Dorsch zu kriegen war. 

Ist es immer noch so, dass nur auf Plattfisch geangelt wird, oder gibt es auch wieder Dorsch zu fangen ?

Vielen Dank vorab für Eure hoffentlich vielen und aufschlussreichen Antworten !

Freundlich grüßt

Die Leihwagenmafia


----------



## nowortg (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo,
war im Mai eine Woche in Laboe. War mit beiden Kuttern draußen. Dorsch gab es genügend, aber leider viele untermaßige. 

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Kielerfreund (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Moin, moin aus dem Norden,

leider hat sich einiges in Laboe geändert.
Zur Zeit haben wir nur noch 2 Kutter.
MS Blauort

und

MS Langeland 

Die MS Blauort liegt in den Makrelenmonaten in Büsum.
Somit beschränkt sich die Auswahl in Laboe auf die MS Langeland.
Das Problem: Die fahren nicht mehr wirklich oft raus zum Angeln. 
Folge: Wer wenig fährt, fängt wenn er fährt wenig Fisch.

Somit ist Laboe zur Zeit eigentlich Kutterlos.

Weitere Möglichkeiten:
MS Forelle und MS Viking in Möltenort.
Vorteil: Seit kurzem unter neuem Kapitän (kein Laichdorschfahrer), sehr gepflegt, top Essen an Bord
Nachteil: 55,-- € die Tour und man dümpelt gerne mal vor der Küste rum.

Ansonsten sind Dorsche ohne Ende da.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## nowortg (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo,
habe im Mai auf der Langeland nicht schlechter gefangen als auf der Blauort. Die Langeland ist im Winter weniger gefahren, fährt aber jetzt regelmäßig(diese Woche noch in der Werft). Kann daher nicht klagen.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Kielerfreund (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe im Mai auf der Langeland nicht schlechter gefangen als auf der Blauort. Die Langeland ist im Winter weniger gefahren, fährt aber jetzt regelmäßig(diese Woche noch in der Werft). Kann daher nicht klagen.
> 
> Stets Petri Heil
> ...



Ich finde es gut, wie Du aus Ratingen hier urteilen kannst.
Es freut mich sehr, dass Du im Mai Fische gefangen hast.
Aber jetzt?..............
wie willst Du auf einem Kutter Angeln, der mit Touris eine "Rund um den Kieler Leuchturm" Kaffeefahrt macht ?

Mache einfach was Du willst. 
Ich als "Einheimischer" habe dem Threaderöffner nur eine faire und ehrliche Anwort gegeben.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank erstmal für die Auskunft. Zerfleischt euch nicht. 

Jetzt weiß ich schon mal, dass man von Laboe aus grundsätzlich wieder auf Dorsch angeln kann. 

Auch wenn jetzt die Langeland nur Kaffeeklatsch mit Blick auf das Marinedenkmal anbietet und die Blauort derzeit in Büsum ist. meine Zeit zum Angeln wäre ohnehin eher im Herbst, oder Winter. Da ist die Blauort so viel ich weiß auch in Laboe.

Schönen Gruß

Die Leihwagenmafia


----------



## Heiko73 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Moin,
Habe anfang Juni auf der MS Forelle auf Dorsch gangelt!    !!! DORSCH !!!
Gefangen: 1 Dorsch,9 Platten
Noch fragen!
12euro,Vorfach mit Würmer, gibt es auf dem Boot zu kaufen.
Ach ja,das Essen ist auch nicht der Bringer!


----------



## Pumba86 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Also bei Klaus aufer Simone eine Bucht weiter(Eckernförde) wird wohl momentan sehr gut gefangen (wie ich von Kollegen hörte) wenig unter maß  viele zwischen 60-75.


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Heiko73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habe anfang Juni auf der MS Forelle auf Dorsch gangelt!    !!! DORSCH !!!
> Gefangen: 1 Dorsch,9 Platten
> Noch fragen!
> ...




Jo

Frage1.Warum hast du nicht mal mit Gummifisch probiert?

Frage2. Hat ein Vorfach mit Würmern 12 Euro gekostet oder die Fahrt?

Frage3. Falls die Fahrt 12 Euro gekostet hat,

WAS ERWARTEST DU FÜR 12 EURO


----------



## Heiko73 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Zu deiner ersten Frage offense80! Da bin ich garnicht zugekommen,da meinte der Kpt.das wir auf Platten gehen.
Und nein die Würmer und Vorfächer kosten 12 euro


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo Heiko73,

das ist natürlich richtig frech in meinen Augen. Wenn es ne Dorschtour werden sollte, kann er doch nicht einfach auf Platten umschwenken, damit er seine Würmer und Vorfächer loswerden kann. Hat er sich schön auf ne Sandbank gesetzt, und ist nur ne kurze Strecke gefahren, damit er auch noch Sprit spart? Hast du ihn nicht mal darauf angesprochen, warum es auf einmal ne Platten Tour geworden ist?


----------



## Heiko73 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Er hat morgens, vor der Ausfahrt gesagt:das wenig Dorsch da ist!
Ich habe auch kein Problem damit nichts zu fangen!!!
Aber man sollte sich wenigstens die mühe machen den Fisch zu suchen.


----------



## Pumba86 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Sei doch froh, die Kapitäne auf den Kuttern dort, wissen sehr genau was sie machen. Ich kenne Die Forelle in Heikendorf und auch so ziemlich alle anderen Kutter in der Gegend um Kiel, Laboe, Eckernförde etcr.

Das wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben, wenn der Dorsch nunmal nicht da ist, kannste froh sein, das er Gründe anfährt wo ihr wenigstens Platte fangen könnt.. denn lieber so als Schneider bleiben.

Aber so ists meistens mit den "Schönwetterangeln" Das Schiff muss die Fische fangen, egal was man selber dafür tut... Ist wie am Forellenpuff, da wird dann auch der Pächter dafür verantwortlich gemacht, wenn nicht jeder was fängt... Ob sowas an der Jahreszeit, am Wetter etcr liegen kann, interessiert einfach keinen.


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Pumba86 schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, die Kapitäne auf den Kuttern dort, wissen sehr genau was sie machen. Ich kenne Die Forelle in Heikendorf und auch so ziemlich alle anderen Kutter in der Gegend um Kiel, Laboe, Eckernförde etcr.
> 
> Das wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben, wenn der Dorsch nunmal nicht da ist, kannste froh sein, das er Gründe anfährt wo ihr wenigstens Platte fangen könnt.. denn lieber so als Schneider bleiben.
> 
> Aber so ists meistens mit den "Schönwetterangeln" Das Schiff muss die Fische fangen, egal was man selber dafür tut... Ist wie am Forellenpuff, da wird dann auch der Pächter dafür verantwortlich gemacht, wenn nicht jeder was fängt... Ob sowas an der Jahreszeit, am Wetter etcr liegen kann, interessiert einfach keinen.



Ich fühle mich nicht angesprochen mit den "Schönwetterangeln" oder meinst du vielleicht "Schönwetteranglern"? Und auch zu denen zähle ich mich nicht. Und eine Kuttertour mit angeln am Forellenpuff zu vergleichen ist quatsch, oder warst du schon mal am Forellenpuff und der Betreiber hat zu dir gesagt "Mensch du, heute sind zu wenig Forellen im Teich, ihr müßt alle auf Stör angeln"?


----------



## Pumba86 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Die Kapitäne kennen ihre Gewässer. Und können sehr gut einschätzen, ob der Dorsch läuft oder nicht. Da solltest du Dankbar sein wenn sie dir damit doch Fänge ermöglichen.

Am Forellenteich hat der Vergleich nichts mit der Besatzmenge zu tun, sondern damit, dass es schlicht und einfach sowas wie "Beißlaunen" gibt. 

Aber vielen dank. Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Auf die Angler, die dann lieber andere verantwortlich machen...


----------



## offense80 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Dann schreib nächstes mal doch gleich was du GENAU möchtest, dann wissen wir bescheid. Schön das du mich als Beispiel genommen hast, ich hab auch wirklich absolut keine Ahnung. Können uns ja mal zum angeln treffen, dann kannst du mich mit deiner Erfahrung überschütten, und aus mir einen richtigen Angler mit gaaaanz viel Ahnung machen. :q

Gut das es solche Profis wie dich gibt, sonst würden hier bestimmt 98,765% der Boardies doof sterben lol


----------



## Pumba86 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

So ignorant kann doch kein Mensch sein.. es geht kein bisschen um Ahnung.. sondern darum das viele Leute, Dinge als selbstverständlich vorrausetzen, die absolut nicht beeinflussbar sind und sich dafür dann den nächst besten(in diesem Fall der Kapitän der den Anglern n gefallen tun wollte) als "Sündenbock" aussuchen und ihn hier sogar noch versuchen anzuprangern.... ich klink mich hier aus... das ist mir zu blöde.


----------



## elbetaler (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo Pumba,

es kommt so rüber, als wenn du etwas überstudiert bist und keine Achtung vorm Alter  hast!
Im Gegensatz zu dir kenne ich deinen Gesprächspartner persönlich. Offense hat es nicht nötig, sich auf so ein Niveau herabzulassen. Festzustellen, an welchen Umständen man besonders Misserfolge festmachen kann, ist in der Tat schwierig. Jemanden als Person verantwortlich zu machen, sollte daher nicht unüberlegt geschehen. Die jahrelange Erfahrung kann allerdings bei der Beurteilung hilfreich sein, dass musst du zugeben. 
Ich selbst habe ebenfalls ein feines Gespür entwickelt, wenn man veralbert wird, wobei ich über 45 Jahre unserem Hobby nachgehe. Glaub mir, das Glück kann man beeinflussen! Keiner hat es verdient, respektlos behandelt zu werden und jeder kann seine Meinung haben. 
Sicher bist du auch ein ambitionierter Angler, das sieht man ja #6. Ich denke, dir ist es auf keinen Fall zu "blöde" und erfreust uns auch weiterhin mit inhaltsreichen Beiträgen und Berichten. Davon lebt ja das AB.
Also, wieder alles im Lot? :vik:

(...habe so eine Ahnung, dass dieser Beitrag nicht lange zu lesen ist...#h:q)


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## elbetaler (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

... Noch was zum Thema.
Dass ich unlängst auf dem Weg nach Laboe geblitzt worden bin, dafür kann kein Kapitän etwas! #q:c
...Aber, dass über fünf Stunden von der Gesamtangelzeit abgezogen, stramm gefahren wurde - also ohne etwa Fisch zu suchen, sondern nur, um anzukommen (5 Stunden = Hin plus Rückfahrt), nicht gerechnet die Zeit zwischen den Stopps, ist so ganz einfach nicht hinzunehmen. Zumal dann noch obendrauf fast nix gefangen wurde. Schliesslich haben alle eine Angelausfahrt und keine Juxfahrt gebucht.
Es findet ja auch kaum eine Kommunikation zwischen Brücke und Deck (Angler) statt. Da gibt's natürlich Unterschiede.
Irgendwann hält er dann an und nun "macht mal"! Dauert nicht lange: "Mittag isss ferddigg!" 
Durchhalten, durchhalten - gebt noch mal alles! ....dauert nicht lange, da hupt´s 3x#c
Ach war das schön. Schön gefahren. Schöne Gespräche und Bilder. Und die herrliche Luft. Und schön Geld ausgegeben. Und was gefangen? Naja,.... beim nächsten Mal wird´s besser, wer weiß, was die Fische heute hatten|bla:|uhoh:#h
Immerhin nicht Schneider, sonst wäre das ja nicht auszuhalten!:m

...Irgendwann fährt man doch wieder mit, denn die Hoffnung bleibt!:k


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Pumba,
was Du vieleicht auch nicht weißt.:

Es sind definitiv Dorsche da, und das sogar in aussichtsreichen Mengen und Größen.
Klar werden auch Schniepel gefangen, aber wer selektiv fischt, fängt auch seinen Fisch.

Plattentouren sind gerade im späten Frühjahr und Sommer gerne genommen. 
Man kassiert volles Geld, braucht nicht weit fahren, Gabels Flach reicht, und die Gäste sind zufrieden oder eben nicht wenn man vorher nichts wußte.
Dazu kommt dann noch, das einige Kutter, besonders die aus der Innenförde sehr motivationsabhängig fahren und fischen.

Schade wenn es einen von uns erwischt, der dann evtl. sogar noch eine lange Anreise hatte.

Aber wie schreibt Elbetaler sowass von wahre Worte:
"
...Irgendwann fährt man doch wieder mit, denn die Hoffnung bleibt!:k

                                                                                                           "

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Reppi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

[QUOTEDass ich unlängst auf dem Weg nach Laboe geblitzt worden bin, dafür kann kein Kapitän etwas][/QUOTE]


35 Euronen mehr hat mich die Board-Kuttertour gekostet; ach nee......der Strafzettel am Hafen ..:r:r


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTEDass ich unlängst auf dem Weg nach Laboe geblitzt worden bin, dafür kann kein Kapitän etwas]




35 Euronen mehr hat mich die Board-Kuttertour gekostet; ach nee......der Strafzettel am Hafen ..:r:r[/QUOTE]

Wie jetzt?

Nehmen die jetzt 35,.. fürs Parken ohne Zettel ?  #q


----------



## Reppi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

nee, 35 Euro für das Foto und dann 10 für das Parken........


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Reppi schrieb:


> nee, 35 Euro für das Foto und dann 10 für das Parken........




Auahhhhh, da hat die Ostseeregion
 "nimms von den lebendigen" 
ja mal wieder bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen.

Beim nächsten mal, fahre hierher.
http://www.bing.com/maps/#Y3A9NTAuMTA2Mzg4fjguNjY3NTAxJmx2bD01JnN0eT1y

Das funtzt nicht. Tschuldigung


----------



## Pumba86 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Pumba,
> was Du vieleicht auch nicht weißt.:
> 
> Es sind definitiv Dorsche da, und das sogar in aussichtsreichen Mengen und Größen.
> ...



Hi, das mag ja auch alles uneingeschränkt stimmen, es geht bei dem TE aber nicht um die aktuelle Lage, er beschwert sich ja über ne Ausfahrt im November 2011. 
Der frühe Winter ist in der Gegend oft ne schwierige Zeit für Dorsch. Ab Januar gehts meistens wieder deutlich besser (meine persönliche Erfahrung). 
Auch wenn ihr links lest, das ich "erst" 27Jahre alt bin, ich fahr so lange ich denken kann hoch zur See, mein Vater ist leidenschaftlicher Hochseefischer seit eh und je, vermutlich werden ihn sogar viele hier die öfter auf den genannten Kuttern  fahren kennen.  
Zudem sind wir selber Jahre lang von Eckernförde bzw Klein Waabs, Ludwigsburg mit dem eigenen Boot raus gefahren, Kenne die näheren Fischgründe, Mittelgrund, Stollergrund usw recht gut.
Das nur kurz dazu. 
Achso von wegen "keine Achtung vorm alter", ich will absolut nicht respektlos klingen, und wollte das auch nicht, will damit nur sagen ,das auch "jüngere" durchaus Erfahrung haben können.
Personen die Älter sind als ich behandel ich grundsätzlich mit dem nötigen Respekt. (Auch jüngere und gleichaltrige  )

Ich wollte hier niemandem "an die Karre pissen" in keinem meiner Posts, vielleicht habe ich den einen oder anderen Satz etwas unglücklich formuliert, aber das ist so ohne Gestik, Mimik etcr halt manchmal schriftlich nicht ganz einfach.
Wenn sich jemand angegriffen fühlte, entschuldige ich hiermit.


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Pumba86 schrieb:


> Hi, das mag ja auch alles uneingeschränkt stimmen, es geht bei dem TE aber nicht um die aktuelle Lage, er beschwert sich ja über ne Ausfahrt im November 2011.
> 
> Hast Du Augen ??? Dann lese. Anfang Juni steht da.
> Der frühe Winter ist in der Gegend oft ne schwierige Zeit für Dorsch.
> ...



:::und das Ding ist von mir voll angenommen und akzeptiert.
Vieleicht treffen wir uns mal auf einem Kutter wo es Fisch gibt, aber sicher nicht auf den Förde-Ausflugsdampfern aus Möltenort.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## elbetaler (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

|wavey:  Hallo Leute, sind wir im AB oder in einem Action-Movie? 
Ich glaube, die Standpunkte sind definiert und nun sollte es nicht abdriften! Nach einem Fight reichen sich Sportler die Hände...:m
Selbstverständlich soll auch kritisiert werden und dass auch die Dinge, die uns querliegen, zur Sprache kommen (müssen |krach.
Beispiel ....Alter und Erfahrung....:

mein Schwiegervater ist um die siebzig, angelt  gelegentlich, aber doch leidenschaftlich. Bei einem gemeinsamen Angeln musste ich feststellen, dass er keinen Plättchen-Haken selbst binden kann#c ! Hammer. Und das nach gut 50 Jahren als Angler. 
...Als wenn ein Jäger fragt: " Hääääääh? Watt´n für ne Kimme? Nuoo, ach - watt´n Korn iss, weit ick! :q...
Aber deshalb ist es ja kein schlechter Mensch, es war eben nie wichtig für ihn. Und fängt trotzdem seine Fische. Naja, zugegeben - natürlich nicht soviel wie... andere (ich :vik.

Einen hab ich noch.
Hier läuft einer rum, nennt sich @skizzza :g.
Der Mann hat ein unübertroffenes Mitteilungsbedürfnis, wird gerne gefesselt und in die Takelage gehängt!:q Warum? Na weil er den zwei bis dreimal so Alten öfters die Fische wegangelt! Er lebt fürs Hobby, macht sich vorher Gedanken, optimiert Ausrüstung und passt seine Taktik an. Und das bringt Erfolg! Dabei geht es auch nicht um ein "Nassmachen", denn wer fragt (...hat verspielt!) ääh, der bekommt auch freimütig Auskunft. Ob man das gesagte dann auch umsetzen kann, ist eine ganz andere Sache.
Reppi, Offense .... , hab ich was ausgelassen?



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Nein du hast alles wuuuunderbar geschrieben grins. Es war auch wirklich seeehr wichtig, das du diesen Skizzza mal erwähnst, damit sich die anderen mal ein Bild von der heutigen Jugend machen kann. Tztztz der fängt uns "Alten" die ganzen Dorsche weg (besser als die gesamte Ostsee Fangflotte). 

Ich denke auch, wir sollten es jetzt darauf beruhen lassen, die Standpunkte sind erklärt, wir reichen uns die :m und alles ist wieder hübsch. 

Angeln ist doch ein schönes Hobby   (auch für uns alte Menschen)


----------



## Reppi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Erstmal vorweg........Pumba :m
Und nun das unerfreulich Thema...............SK......das ihr euch überhaupt traut, diesen von allen jenseits der 30, verpönten Namen in den Mund zu nehmen....
Also ich habe ja schon mehrmals auf dem Kutter und auch vom Kleinboot meine Klatsche bekommen; aber...aber....beim nächsten Mal !!!!!:r:r


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTEDass ich unlängst auf dem Weg nach Laboe geblitzt worden bin, dafür kann kein Kapitän etwas]




35 Euronen mehr hat mich die Board-Kuttertour gekostet; ach nee......der Strafzettel am Hafen ..:r:r[/QUOTE]

ich wusste gar nicht, dass deine mit Panzertape zusammengehaltene Schaluppe überhaupt so schnell fahren kann :q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



> ich wusste gar nicht, dass deine mit Panzertape zusammengehaltene Schaluppe überhaupt so schnell fahren kann



Kampfstern Galaktica...
Ich dachte Deine Frau hat Dich in Norge entsorgt ?|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

wir sind noch oben#h#h#h#h


----------



## Reppi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Dann lass uns hier mal über Laboe palavern.........
Viel Spass noch in Norge !! (noch kein "Bonus-Fisch"-?))


----------



## Pumba86 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Kielerfreund auch wenn der Post von Juni ist, ging es dem TE um November 11  


Leihwagenmafia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich war zuletzt im November 2011 dort. Zu unserem verwundern wurde nur mit Wattwurm auf Plattfisch geangelt, weil wohl kein Dorsch zu kriegen war.
> 
> ...




So nun is aber gut gewesen. :m


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Heiko73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Habe anfang Juni auf der MS Forelle auf Dorsch gangelt!    !!! DORSCH !!!
> Gefangen: 1 Dorsch,9 Platten
> Noch fragen!
> ...




|muahah:|muahah: und ich meinte diesen Beitrag :m


----------



## Pumba86 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Ich schrieb ja TE(Threadersteller) ^^


----------



## Luidor (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo Leute

wir (mein Kumpel und ich + Familien) sind vom 19.07.2014 an eine Woche in Laboe. Haben uns schon mal bissel schlau gemacht was Angelmäßig so anstehen könnte. Ist mir persönlich aber immer lieber von Einheimischen oder Ortskundigen paar Tipps zu bekommen als dem schnöden Goockel zu vertrauen. Liegt jetzt noch ein Kutter dort in der Nähe oder sind alle in Büsum? Lohnt es sich überhaupt mitm Kutter um die Jahreszeit rauszufahren? Ich denke Platte bekommt man doch auch irgendwo vom Land aus oder? Bietet der Kanal gute Möglichkeiten in der Nähe für paar Runden mit der Spinne?
Danke schon mal für die nun zuhauf eintreffenden Tipps. #6


----------



## nikobellic1887 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Also ich war letztes Wochenende von Laboe aus mit einer Yacht raus angeln.

3 Tage = um die 120 + Dorsche. Darunter einer mit 93 cm! paar 80er & schon mehr 70er. Großteil allerdings 40-60 |bigeyes

Mitgenommen ca 40 zu 6. 

Ich glaub die Kutter fahren zu den falschen Stellen 

Stoller Grund ist ein guter Fangplatz, allerdings ist das bei Eckernförde, also bissl fahren.

Aber auch an der Kieler außenförde gibts paar interessante Kanten


----------



## freibadwirt (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo
war  in den letzten Tagen jemand von Laboe aus drausen und kann mir sagen wie es momentan auf Dorsch läuft ? 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Laufen tut immer was. Bin am 19/20.12. wieder auf der Blauort :z


----------



## Carassius venator (28. November 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Na dann mal viel Vergnügen mit Egbert - manchmal denke ich, der fährt auch noch raus, wenn die Decksplanken vereist sind.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, jetzt rauszufahren, bei Temperaturen um die NULL oder sogar noch darunter, dazu noch der eisige Ostwind - ne ne ne!

Aber berichte doch mal, wie es war...............

*Alles gute und viel Petrie!*

.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

....... es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter :vik:
 ....... nur schlechte Kleidung #6


----------



## KlickerHH (30. November 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:





Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> ....... es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter :vik:
> ....... nur schlechte Kleidung #6



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## JungausHamburg (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

So wer hat denn nu was auf der Blauerort am samstag am stollergrund gefangen


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

........ soll gut gerappelt haben #6
 Bericht kommt wohl noch. Auch von Freitag :q


----------



## JungausHamburg (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Heute soll ja die Langeland1 und die Blauort in der Eckernförderbucht bei Windstärke 6 zum Angeln gewesen sein.... wie war denn die Ausbeute????


----------



## Mc Hecht (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hey Norwegenschreck, wie sind die letzten zwei Tage gelaufen?


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Moin.

 Ich war am Samstag mit ca. 25 Leuten auf der Blauort.
 Es hat ein wenig gestürmt :m Aber das war ok.

 Gefangen habe ich 12 Stück für die Kiste. In der Abdrift war es bei Windstärke 8 bis 9 nicht so einfach :c
 In der Spitze konnten die 5 Mann wechseln und hatten auch rund 10-15 Stück.

 Gemessen an den windigen Umständen ein sehr guter Tag. 

 Sonntag leider verschlafen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Der kräftige Wind, der einem unablässig um die Ohren pfeift, die salzhaltige Luft – all das stellt  zusammengenommen erst einmal eine Herausforderung für den Körper dar.  Der beste Beweis dafür ist die bleierne Müdigkeit-))

Petri-Heil


----------



## Mc Hecht (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Ja dann Petri! Freut mich sehr zu hören. Mit 25 Leuten ists natürlich auch ein sehr schönes angeln. Wir wollten eigentlich am 22.01. wieder los, jedoch hat er seinen Urlaub einfach ohne uns geplant|kopfkrat.
Hat jemand vielleicht eine gute Alternative?


----------



## strandlaeufer (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Moin, 
 frohes fest.

 War einer die Tage mal von Laboe los? Fahre am Samstag.


----------



## BlitzPilker (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Jo Ware gestern mit Eggi los. Wurden 22 für die Kiste... größter 6kg glatt 

Bin Samstag auch auf der Blauort ! 

Lg Tim


----------



## scropex (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

fänge sind ja zur zeit top, 
und dank des westwindes in den nächsten tagen kann mann auch gut rausfahren trotz des windes, 

klappt mit der blauort aber nur samstag 3.1., 
für sonntag 4.1. sind wir mit unseren 3 gebuchten plätzen aber die einzigsten bis jetzt,  hatt einer noch ne idee wie wir sonntag mit nenm anderen boot in der gegend rauskmmen under schnell noch ein paar leute zur hand die mitkommen ??


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Was ist mit der Langeland? Oder Heiligenhafen?


----------



## JungausHamburg (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Na was war los am WE auf der Blauort


----------



## BlitzPilker (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

War Samstag da... mit 5 leuten über 110 zum mitnehmen. Die größten um die 5kg bei uns


----------



## Carptigers (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Ja Wahnsinn !!!
Wart ich im flachen oder schon Richtung Ochsenkopf?


----------



## Fishcat23 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Moin,
 Vor Damp.

 Lg
 Alex


----------



## JungausHamburg (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn !!!
> Wart ich im flachen oder schon Richtung Ochsenkopf?



:vik:wo oder was ist denn der ochsenkopf |uhoh:


----------



## Macker (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Der Ochsenkopf ist eine Angelstelle ca 2,5Std von Laboe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Macht Egbert jetzt nicht bald ein paar Tage Urlaub?
 Nächste Woche Freitag/Samstag fährt er jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Sharky1 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Wenn ich das hier so lese, könnte ich am mich liebsten in mein Boot setzen und hin rasen. Aber die Arbeit |gr:


----------



## lattenputzer (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

@Norwegenschreck69
Eggi hat nach meiner Kenntnis bis zum13.02.2015 Urlaub

@Blitzpilker
Bei dem Wind ein starkes Ergebnis. Offensichtlich suche ich mir immer die falschen Tage aus. Ich war am 29.12. mit. Sind dann wegen des starken Wellenganges aus NO nach Ärö gefahren. Hatte immerhin 14 Fische, wovon nur 3 Kröten zum mitnehmen waren:c. Hoch war glaube ich mein Namensvetter mit 9. Insgesamt sehr überschaubar.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> @Norwegenschreck69
> Eggi hat nach meiner Kenntnis bis zum13.02.2015 Urlaub
> 
> @Blitzpilker
> Bei dem Wind ein starkes Ergebnis. Offensichtlich suche ich mir immer die falschen Tage aus. Ich war am 29.12. mit. Sind dann wegen des starken Wellenganges aus NO nach Ärö gefahren. Hatte immerhin 14 Fische, wovon nur 3 Kröten zum mitnehmen waren:c. Hoch war glaube ich mein Namensvetter mit 9. Insgesamt sehr überschaubar.



Richtig, er fährt erst ab dem 14.02. wieder aus. Urlaub.
 Wir fahren am 16/17.01. ab Heiligenhafen raus.


----------



## JungausHamburg (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Macker schrieb:


> Der Ochsenkopf ist eine Angelstelle ca 2,5Std von Laboe.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
 hm in die Richtung dachte ich mir das schon
 #cdanke für die perfekte ortsangabe


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Sind am 27. und 28.02. wieder bei Egbert auf der Blauort :vik:

 Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr, wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## AngelPepe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

@norwegenschreck 69
Da du ja WIEDER schreibst, geh ich davon aus, dass du schon erfahrener bist mit den Ausfahrten mit der blauort. Was kannst du denn an ködern empfehlen? Und sonstiger Ausrüstung. ?


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



AngelPepe schrieb:


> @norwegenschreck 69
> Da du ja WIEDER schreibst, geh ich davon aus, dass du schon erfahrener bist mit den Ausfahrten mit der blauort. Was kannst du denn an ködern empfehlen? Und sonstiger Ausrüstung. ?



Moin. Ich gehöre da wohl zu der extremeren Sorte.
Ruten zwischen 275 und 320cm, WG so 60-120 Gramm.
Köder: Pilker aller Farben 50-90 Gramm. Gummis aller Farben mit Mustad 50-75 Gramm. Rollen der 4000/5000 und 6000der Klasse. Schnüre geflochten 10-12 KG.
Ich habe im Schnitt 2 Combos am Start. Pilker so um die 60 und Gummis um die 30 Stück.

Grüße :vik:


----------



## Lubri71 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Moin,
wie sieht es denn zur Zeit in Laboe mit Laichdorsch aus.
Bin ab nächsten Sonntag dort. Falls die da sind lass ich meine Rute zu Hause.
( Will ja in den nächsten Jahren auch noch angeln )


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

kommt drauf an wo geangelt wird...an sich sind sie gerade voll dabei...


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Lubri71 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie sieht es denn zur Zeit in Laboe mit Laichdorsch aus.
> Bin ab nächsten Sonntag dort. Falls die da sind lass ich meine Rute zu Hause.
> ( Will ja in den nächsten Jahren auch noch angeln )



Sind die Langeland und die Blauort ab nächste Woche wieder am Start?
 Wenn du zwischendurch keinen Laichdorsch fangen willst, dann bleib besser daheim oder schmeiß die wieder rein.


----------



## nowortg (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Die Blaort fährt ab diesem WE wieder, die Langeland wohl erst Ende Februar/ Anfang März.
Ab Freitag fährt die Rügenland wieder ab Laboe. Bleibt dort bis nach Ostern.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Für den Freitag ( 26.02. ) liegen schon reichlich Anmeldungen vor. Werden dann mal schön 2 Tage mit Egbert raus fahren und versuchen was zu fangen :vik:
 Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, dann wird es ein cooles Wochenende mit der Truppe.


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Dann wünsche ich euch gutes Wetter, geile Stimmung und noch mehr Petri..... bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht wie es war


----------



## AngelPepe (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Mahlzeit. Wie ist das denn auf der Blauort? Gibt es Behälter für die Fänge oder muss man selbst was mitbringen. War noch nie kutterangeln deswegen würde ich mich über ein paar Infos freuen. Danke für die Antworten und Tipps.


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Du kannst gegen eine Pfandgebühr von 2 Euro einen riesigen Plasiktrog bekommen. Das Geld bekommst du selbstverständlich nach dem angeln zurück, wenn du den Behälter gereinigt wieder zurück gibst. Leider haben es einige "Kollegen" wohl so übertrieben mit dem "Nicht reinigen" , das der Pfand eingeführt wurde. Ansonsten bin ich persönlich von der Blauort begeistert. Egal ob Dorschtour oder im Sommer Makrelenmassaker von Büsum aus......ich mag den Kutter


----------



## AngelPepe (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

danke für die info. 2€ werd ich dann noch gerade so über haben )


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Bißchen nervig dort ist nur die Parkplatzsituation.
 Nimm ein paar Münzen mit, wenn Du am Hafen parken willst.
 Die Automaten dort nehmen keine Scheine und verweigern Wechselgeld. Kann mich irren, meine aber, es sind 7,- Euro.


----------



## AngelPepe (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Ok also vorher noch in der Fußgängerzone singen gehen.  obwohl die mir dann das Geld geben damit ich aufhöre :-D


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Wenn du rund 500m gehen willst, dann kannst du auch ohne Parkschein parken. Das mit den Parkgebühren ist echt eine Frechheit.


----------



## AngelPepe (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Laufen ist mir egal. Wo kann man denn da sonst parken außer im Hafen?


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



AngelPepe schrieb:


> Laufen ist mir egal. Wo kann man denn da sonst parken außer im Hafen?



 Tja, überall da, wo keine bösen Schilder stehen :vik:
 Wetter sieht für nächste Woche Freitag/Samstag ganz gut aus.


----------



## Matze 74 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Hallo Leute #h,

wir waren letztes WE in Laboe. Erst Sa. mit der Rügenland und dann So. mit der Blauort.
Samstag morgen sehr früh angereist, da der Kutter sehr voll werden würde. Haben dann in der Spitze noch sehr gute Plätze bekommen.
Punkt 06.00h ging es dann los,Wetter war Top. Haben dann erstmal einige Wracks angefahren.
Aber in den ersten Stunden wollte einfach nicht so richtig Fisch an Bord kommen,wir haben soo einiges probiert an Bord. Und der Skipper auch,er hat etliche Punkte angefahren. Sind dann später noch bis Langeland hoch gefahren. Aber erst als die Sonne so richtig raus kam lief es dann wirklich gut,in den letzten Driften kam noch gut Dorsch an Bord,der Größte hatte 9,2kg glaube ich. Wir hatten dann mit 3 Mann doch noch ca. 15 Fische. Schade das es vorher nicht gelaufen ist.
Ach bevor ich es vergesse, einer unserer Angelkollegen war so frei und hat seine nagelneue Shimano Biomaster SW mit neuer 8 Braid Turnament Schnur und Rute der See geopfert #q#q#d#d !!!! Auf die Schnelle mal 500€ versenkt!!!!!
Der Sonntag ist schnell erzählt, um 06.30h an Bord gewesen unsere gebuchten Plätze im Heck eingenommen,alles vorbereitet und pünktlich 7.30h ging`s los.
Die ersten 30-40 Min. ging`s noch so mit dem Wellengang.
Aber dann ging die Post ab,aber mal so richtig. Seekranke ohne Ende, mehrere Rutenbrüche durch Angler die meinten bei dem Wellengang draußen rumlaufen zu müssen,obwohl Brit gesagt hat es sollen alle drin bleiben. Einige Boxen plus Inhalt über Bord gegangen usw..... dann war es so weit das Eggi sogar komplett die Fahrt aus dem Schiff nehmen musste,sonst hätte es wirklich richtig böse geendet. Die Fahrt wurde dann nach einer Std. vollkommen zu Recht abgebrochen und wir sind mit langsamer Fahrt wieder nach Laboe zurück. Was dann wirklich total super gewesen ist, jeder von uns an Bord konnte es sich aussuchen ob er eine Freifahrt haben möchte, oder seinen Fahrpreis minus 10€ für Sprit zurück. Da muss ich echt Respekt sagen, das macht nicht jeder #6#6#6.... für uns auf jeden Fall einer der Gründe warum wir auf der Blauort jederzeit wieder mitfahren würden, mal ganz davon abgesehen das die komplette Mannschaft an Bord einfach nur Supernett ist......
Soooo, das waren ein paar Einblicke in das letzte WE :vik:. Viel Spaß und stramme Schnüre bei euren nächsten Ausfahrten.... #h#h

LG Matze


----------



## offense80 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Das mit dem Gutschein auf der Blauort kenne ich auch. Waren vor 2 Jahren hier mit ein paar Boardies zum Makrelenmassaker von Büsum aus aufgebrochen. Zuerst ging es auch noch aber nachher MUSSTEN alle rein, die Schotten wurden dicht gemacht,weil Eggi wenden mußte.  Einer meinte dann noch warum so viel Aufwand deswegen getrieben werden würde, bis uns eine Welle voll erwischte. Wären die Türen auf gewesen, hätten wir wohl den Rest zufuß zurück legen können...in ca 20 Meter Tiefe. Man sollte echt nicht hinterfragen warum Eggi das macht und Britt das sagt...einfach machen, denn die wissen schon warum. Und für all die tapferen ( auch viele halbtote) gab es dann auch entweder Gutschein oder Geld.....echt ein toller Service.


----------



## Skizzza (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

So am Rande:
Die nette Dame heißt Birte #6

Bin am Sonntag wieder da, werde dann berichten


----------



## aesche100 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gutschein auf der Blauort kenne ich auch. Waren vor 2 Jahren hier mit ein paar Boardies zum Makrelenmassaker von Büsum aus aufgebrochen. Zuerst ging es auch noch aber nachher MUSSTEN alle rein, die Schotten wurden dicht gemacht,weil Eggi wenden mußte.  Einer meinte dann noch warum so viel Aufwand deswegen getrieben werden würde, bis uns eine Welle voll erwischte. Wären die Türen auf gewesen, hätten wir wohl den Rest zufuß zurück legen können...in ca 20 Meter Tiefe. Man sollte echt nicht hinterfragen warum Eggi das macht und Britt das sagt...einfach machen, denn die wissen schon warum. Und für all die tapferen ( auch viele halbtote) gab es dann auch entweder Gutschein oder Geld.....echt ein toller Service.




Ein verantwortungsvoller Kapitän würde bei den heute zuverlässigen Vorhersagen den Trip absagen! Mir ist es selbst passiert beim Makrelenangeln von Büsum aus. Wir fahren 2 Stunden raus und anschließend direkt wieder zurück, ohne geangelt zu haben. Da nützt es auch nicht, dass er die Hälfte vom Fahrpreis zurückgibt. Der Tag ist futsch, umsonst aufgestanden, umsonst hin und zurückgefahren.Umsonst,aber nicht kostenlos!! Ich finde sein Verhalten unmöglich und kann dafür keinerlei Verständnis aufbringen.#d


----------



## offense80 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



Skizzza schrieb:


> So am Rande:
> Die nette Dame heißt Birte #6
> 
> Bin am Sonntag wieder da, werde dann berichten



F***#q  na klaaaar |uhoh:und Guten Morgen Sven. Du hast ja so recht. Wie peinlich. Da kannst du mal sehen wie lange ich schon nicht mehr auf dem Kutter war das ich das vergessen habe. Seit Juni letzten Jahres. Wird echt wieder Zeit


----------



## lattenputzer (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

@aesche100
In diesem Fall hat der Kapitän auf die Wettervorhersagen vertraut. Leider hat sich das Wetter nicht daran gehalten. Als verantwortungsvoller Kapitän hat er die Tour abgebrochen, weil der avisierte Angelbereich (mit etwas Landschutz) nur mit weiteren Materialschäden hätte erreicht werden können. Für das Schiff und die Angler bestand jedenfalls keine außergewöhnliche Gefahr. Im Übrigen stellt sich mir die Fragen, wann ein Kapitän dann absagen soll. Am Vorabend? Wenn evtl. auch bereits einige aufgrund der größeren entfernung angereist sind. Oder schon zwei Tage vorher? Am vorgesehen Angeltag stellt, man dann aber leider fest, dass die Vorhersage doch etwas zu pessimistisch war. 
Da ich in Kiel direkt an der Küste wohne und selbst häufiger mit einem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man allenfalls der regionalen Windvorhersage am Vorabend einigermaßen vertrauen kann. Und auch die trifft nicht immer zu. Von daher kann man dem Kapitän keinen Vorwurf machen, dass er die Tour überhaupt begonnen hat. Das war so in dieser Form absolut nicht vorhersehbar.


----------



## sei (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> @aesche100
> In diesem Fall hat der Kapitän auf die Wettervorhersagen vertraut. Leider hat sich das Wetter nicht daran gehalten. Als verantwortungsvoller Kapitän hat er die Tour abgebrochen, weil der avisierte Angelbereich (mit etwas Landschutz) nur mit weiteren Materialschäden hätte erreicht werden können. Für das Schiff und die Angler bestand jedenfalls keine außergewöhnliche Gefahr. Im Übrigen stellt sich mir die Fragen, wann ein Kapitän dann absagen soll. Am Vorabend? Wenn evtl. auch bereits einige aufgrund der größeren entfernung angereist sind. Oder schon zwei Tage vorher? Am vorgesehen Angeltag stellt, man dann aber leider fest, dass die Vorhersage doch etwas zu pessimistisch war.
> Da ich in Kiel direkt an der Küste wohne und selbst häufiger mit einem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee unterwegs bin, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man allenfalls der regionalen Windvorhersage am Vorabend einigermaßen vertrauen kann. Und auch die trifft nicht immer zu. Von daher kann man dem Kapitän keinen Vorwurf machen, dass er die Tour überhaupt begonnen hat. Das war so in dieser Form absolut nicht vorhersehbar.



Ich kann da Lattenputzer nur zustimmen! Die Vorhersage war okay für Sonntag und es kam nun mal anders! Der Wind frischte gegen Nachmittag zusehends auf, war aber jetzt nicht der große Sturm!
Übrigens ist Egbert mein Nachbar! :q


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Laboe- Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen ?*

Wir sind letztens bei Stäke 8 und Böen auf 9-10 raus gefahren. Klar war es kabbelig, aber dank Westwind konnten wir vor Damp relativ gut angeln, und haben auch gut gefangen. Rückfahrt war natürlich sehr windig, aber es ging noch, da keine Dünung vorhanden war.
 Wettervorhersagen sind halt nicht immer ganz korrekt, daher entscheidet Egbert wohl vor Ort wie es weitergeht.


----------

